# Our French Trip!



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

ooh only 4 weeks to go and now am thinking of lists .... so what do I need and can I/should I get it in UK or wait till I get over there?

1. Hook up lead?

2. Accident/breakdown kit - am thinking Halfords is way forward?

3. Already got European breakdown cover and full insurance so tick that box.

4. TomTom has arrived arrived so tick that box too.

5. Suntan lotion and clothsies, big hat that makes me look gorgeous 8O 
(head and body transplant on another list) - tick

6. Kids - hesitant tick!

7. Van has all docs uptodate like MOT and timing belt done etc had a service and new tyres - tick.

8. Got enough gas to blow up tunnel - :lol: :lol: 

9. Anything else? :roll: 

Bearing in mind we are going 15th Aug is it a bonk holiday? when we get through tunnel it will be lateish evening we were thinking of staying at the aire called castle something - am so on the ball can you tell! ha!

We have got a good route sorted thanks to MandyandAndy. Just read Snadj's aires made easy blog. Got a phrase book.

Greenie

PS am a girl I like lists, lists are the way forward, so then when I forget to put on list can get blamed for not putting it on MY list.


----------



## 101578 (Oct 28, 2006)

Cancel the milk and don't feed the guard dog :lol:


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*bonk holiday*

 Ciao greenasthegrass,
anticipation, anticipation. You should make every day a bonk holiday!

The 15th. of August is indeed a 'bank' holiday - the Assumption of the Virgin. Big in France, Spain, Italy, Austria etc.

saluti,
eddied


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> Ciao greenasthegrass,
> anticipation, anticipation. You should make every day a *bonk *holiday!


is this a Freudiant slip i wonder :wink:

Bob


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

no we always have a bonk holiday don't you? See Loch Lomond with Carol it was an awesome bonk holiday so good we gonna do it again next May bonk holiday to Edinburgh this time.

Everyone needs a bonk holiday makes life worth living !!!

So thanks for your replies but errrrrr not exactly answering me queries chaps - guard dogs staying with my parents, house can be burgled nothing in it but sticks of wood and well insured - I have nothing of sentimental value am not sentimental and having been burgled years ago vowed never to worry about house stuff again it aint worth it.

Anyhoo back on topic - waiting for replies pen poised and visa ready....

Greenie


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*slips*

 M&S slips are much sexier!
saluti,
eddied
I know, I know - off topic


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

oooh no eddied they too old fashioned ya call em a chemise now and am liking M&S it way forward - now back to me questions .....

Greenie


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

greenasthegrass said:


> Anyhoo back on topic - waiting for replies pen poised and visa ready....


Hi Greenie,

so here are mine: :wink: 
Passports?
Vehicle documents?
Checked with mobile phone provider whether intl. roaming is enabled? And what it costs?
Beam deflectors for headlights, if needed?
Sticker with van's size in _metric units_ on dashboard?

Best Regards, and have fun 8) 
Gerhard


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Anti-midge/mozzie creams, lotions and devices.
Cork-screws and bottle openers.
Folding chair 
sun glasses
drinking glasses
sun bathing mat
Tin opener
Loo rolls
Euro for the supermarket trolley


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Am liking ya lists chaps 

conkle - ticked the lot already there! Ta Muchly

Boff 

Passports? tick 

Vehicle documents? tick

Checked with mobile phone provider whether intl. roaming is enabled? And what it costs? tick

Beam deflectors for headlights, if needed? mmm dunno about this one its a hymer but RHD so do you think I need them? Only going to drive one night thats out of Calais but am sure thought police would pull me over pdq.

Sticker with van's size in metric units on dashboard? already came with it so tick


Greenie


----------



## snoopy (Mar 23, 2006)

Some other, often overlooked, useful bits:

Small Fire Extinguisher
Fire Blanket 
First Aid Kit
High Viz Jackets (compulsory)
Beam deflectors - if you don't use them you're sure to get nicked! They're cheaper than the fine!
Replacement bulb kit (compulsory)

Enjoy!

Stuart


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Greenie we never plan anything the only thing we know is, we are catching a ferry from Dover on the 4th september, and when we come back we go straight to the Global Rally yip peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, I have got to wait SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Long.We are thinking the west coast. We went to Brittany a few years ago, but never touring below and down the west coast, so stay in France long enough and we might see you there! I saw on another post you said Just Do It thats what it says on the back of my van so look out for us. Have a great trip and enjoy, every post seens to be we are off to France, and Im stuck here reading it for another 42 days and counting, so just sneak off and dont say anything about it please. Thanks. Bob.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

cronkle said:


> Anti-midge/mozzie creams, lotions and devices.
> Cork-screws and bottle openers.
> Folding chair
> sun glasses
> ...


Unforgivable---nearly forgot----Duck tape


----------



## christopherobin (Mar 26, 2007)

Add an other to being if France in August.

Are we all saving on fuel ?

Going through tunnel 2nd Aug and then turning left or is it right?

Give us a wave or call in for a glass of wine.

Chris & Pam


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi greenie;

Don't forget maps.....

Michelin map 726 - routeplanning France

Michelin Road Atlas France

..and for a good campsites book....

Caravanclub Europe Vol 1

..and for a good aires book....

Guide Officiel Aires De Service Camping-Car

...and if you're using aires and haven't before, have a look at the MHF Miniguide....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Aires

Have a great one 

pete


----------



## snoopy (Mar 23, 2006)

Also ......................

Make sure the the vehicle docuemnts are originals
Warning Triangle (compulsory)
Spare Key (DO NOT leave in van!)
Small tool kit (I know - it's a man thing!)

Can I just enquire what you intend to do with the effalump whilst you are away shamelessly enjoying yourself - they do pine quite badly you know?

Stuart


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

Make 2 photocopies of your Passports, V5, Insurance Certificate, Driving licences etc. Keep one set in a separate place from the originals in the van and the other set at home.

Check that your insurance is for Fully Comprehensive abroad otherwise you could be cover 3rd party only whilest over the Channel.


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*french trip*

Tips from a relative newbie

Have Purchased the whole British library of Camping book giudes ...........the ones we used most were

The caravan club continental site giude vol 1 & 2........excellent

comming in at number two

The ACSI cd rom / book

Followed by Tom Tom loaded with Aires and Stellplatz that seem to dissapear when in desperate need.

Followed by another 15 books stashed in my secrete book locker
..............She aint happy :lol:

calculator to work out daily increase in deisel.

Alcohol to soothe result of calculating.

Have a great holiday


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*French trip*

Hi

Make sure you write down all your emergency numbers and then store them in your phone - such as breakdown, insurance etc. Saves ferreting about for them later.

Totally agree with taking copies of documents - I carry copies of insurance, log book, tax disc, passport, driving licence, personal insurance etc.

You could always take me too.

R


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Effalump staying with me ma and pa with sossies - they are attached. Might take my laptop just so can see if can use free wifi and if we get to a site might log on need me chat room fix a whole fortnight might kill me 8O 8O 

So where do I keep all these copies? one at home for what reason? just in case van is nicked? got originals in van so spares would also be in van?

Am a bit troubled by these headlight thangs - its a 2004 fiat ducato am reading stuff about someone struggling fitting them or having them fitted suppose if we just turn round and stay in ferry terminal not much dark driving and we do not intend to dark drive at all - am bad enough in the light.

Russ darling if you fancy whinging sprogs, moaning woman and Drew (!) ooh didn't mean it like that either - then pack ya trollies and come on board. We leaving the spa at home though. You could house sit if you fancy, what with you being homeless!  

Kids have already decided they are wanting body boards - at this rate could be more like body bags!

Greenie

PS my list is very impressive.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Leave room in fridge for BEER

more BEER

more BEER

more BEER

tent for the Kids (doesn't need to be refrigerated)

Bon voyage,

SD


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

.375 Magnum - they don't get up
Stun grenades - if you are feeling generous
kalashnikov - for the one who thought he'd got away
pepper spray - for the supermarkets
ground to air missile - for when they keep you away
stinger chain - to play with local boy racers
tazer - for the guy who says it does look big in that outfit
razor wire - this is MY pitch
land mines - NOW do you believe me


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Greenie you have to do your head lights as soon as you get there even if you only drive in day time, we had to drive around in Denmark with our headlights on in sunshine! if you look on the Sub Discounts you will see a company called Formula 4 they do the head light covers I think you need, have you got the clear head lights with no markings on them? If you have markings then its just down to Halfords or car shop and stick them on. All the important paper work and Laptop camera money ect we put in the Safe.

This: http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Produ...18|Security|9554895/Trail/searchtext>SAFE.htm

They do a bigger one if your Laptop does not go in this size.

It just gives you one less thing to worry about when you leave the van. 
Have a good trip I am having a job to think what we take, but I know its getting more and more every week, time for a sort out I think.
Good Luck. Bob.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Some time ago, when stuck at home but wanting to do something travel related I spent a couple of hours scanning every important document I could lay my hands on, made a spreadsheet of all the plastics in my wallet with all the emergency phone numbers, made another spreadsheet of family and friends contact details - including my Doctor and Solicitor and then loaded the whole lot onto a memory stick which now jingles from my key ring wherever I go.

Maybe not quite as readily available as paper copies but these days it wouldn't take me long to find a friendly laptop/pc where I could access the files if needed.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Tell your bank and credit card company that you are going to Europe and give them your mobile phone number - assuming it is switched on.

That way, if your change in spending habits does ring alarm bells and block transactions from your UK bank a) you can blame them 'cos you told them you were going abroad and b) they ought to be able to ring you and ask you if it is you spending money in Biarritz rather than Bristol ( or Lyons rather than Leeds in your case !)

G


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Oooh good one grizzly thats on me list too. So headlights are as well. 

What about EHU lead? should I get in France or can I get over here?

Greenie

PS I love this forum I get to know everything!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

greenasthegrass said:


> What about EHU lead? should I get in France or can I get over here?
> :


I'd get one here. It's likely to be orange and thicker than the black thin ones you get in France- more visible so grass-cutting wardens don't mow it and thicker so it won't melt or break.

You might need a reversed polarity adapter and the thingy to detect reversed polarity when you get to a campsite as well.

G


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Buy your EHU lead before you go. 25 metres is a must. Also you should buy a short continental adapter lead in case you come across an older electricity point with a 2-pin outlet.

[The next item is the need to cope with reverse polarity electrics which you are very likely to enounter on French sites, and testing and correcting this situation at your end, for safety reasons. Unfortunately I haven't time to go into this stuff but you will find that it has previously been covered in detail elsewhere on this forum.]

SD


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

A potato masher.


seriously, we keep forgetting and they're a beggar....or some word like that....to find in France. Mainly 'co they dont do mash...Puree de pommes or somesuch.

The only stuff you need to really be sure you take is the UK specific, or UK -Continental adapters, So the EHU, french adapter. Oddly, theres a thriving industry for camping/caravanning/motorhoming and they sell stuff, which, I have to say, is sometimes more betterer than wot we duz.

Incidentally I found about 2000 miles route around all parts of France which, buy the looks of things has free paarking for motorhomes everywhere. The only potential problem is it may be to do with the Tour de France.


----------



## 102731 (Jan 30, 2007)

Tell your credit and debit card providers. If they see an unusual entry, eg abroad, they may suspend your card.
Have you got the NHS card, the one that replaced the E111?


----------



## 102731 (Jan 30, 2007)

Tell your credit and debit card providers. If they see an unusual entry, eg abroad, they may suspend your card.
Have you got the NHS card, the one that replaced the E111?


----------



## cozzar (Mar 24, 2008)

I have seen snoopy mentioned high viz jackets as compulsory. I think you can add a warning triangle to that as well. As far as I am aware those 2 items became French law on july 1st this year. Us "locals" are aparently getting 3 months grace but I have seen another post on this site saying that they have seen the French police stopping Brits straight off the ferry and fining them for not having these items.
Have a great trip. 
LOADS of places to stop at in France.


----------



## cozzar (Mar 24, 2008)

And then I read page 2 of this post and saw that snoopy had already mentioned a warning triangle.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

cozzar said:


> I think you can add a warning triangle to that as well.
> .


Somewhere in connection to this I read that the French police will not expect you to put out warning triangles if you have to stop on the motorway a) because it is much too risky to do so and b) because the triangles are likely to blow over and get swept into the carriageway and so become dangerous obstacles.

You are expected to put out your triangle(s) on other roads however.

We carry triangles and high viz jackets in our car as well - which now rarely leaves UK. After all, if it is a sensible precaution against being hit by a lorry in Europe then the same must apply in UK !

G


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Geenie

Don't forget the Hubby or no Bonking for you, mind you have heard a lot about those Frenches. :wink: 


Have a good un

Broooooooooooooooomm


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Brooooom darlink I don't bonk am happily married!

:wink: 

Greenie


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Things for to add to list,

1. Postcard for Carol from chunnel
2. Postcard for Carol from calais
3. Postcard for Carol from any other french type place wot you can get postcards in!!


Am living the moho dream through you :wink: :wink: :wink:    :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Righto so on my list so far:-

1. EHU lead at least 25 metres long with adaptor and reverse polarity thingumyjig - from where?

2. Emergency pack with triangle and jackets - four of us going do we need 4?

3. Headlight deflector thingies.

4. Inform banks/credit cards etc.

5. Travel Insurance am sure Tesco's can sort me out on that one.

6. Postcards for Carol.

7. Russell

8. Do I need that health insurance card thing if I have travel insurance?

Anything else?

Greenie


----------



## snoopy (Mar 23, 2006)

You will need one jacket for each person travelling.

Trampoline?

Stuart


----------



## yellowdog (Sep 16, 2007)

Yes to no 8,apply on line at www.dh.gov.uk/travellers 
very simple to do and they send it to you in about 7 days.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

No effalump would miss it and don't want to deprive my mother she's 69 ya know! Obviously looks like Jane Fonda too!

Have portable spa was considering but payload may be exceeded and the slopping over the edge makes ya want to wee all the time.

:roll: 

Greenie


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

greenasthegrass said:


> Righto so on my list so far:-
> 
> 1. EHU lead at least 25 metres long with adaptor and reverse polarity thingumyjig - from where?


Any camping shop or MH or caravan dealer. Argos also used to have them -not checked recently



> 2. Emergency pack with triangle and jackets - four of us going do we need 4?


If you are all going to get out of the van - ie if you stop on the motorway, then yes, you all need a high viz vest.



> 4. Inform banks/credit cards etc.


And your mobile phone provider to set up a roaming agreement.



> 8. Do I need that health insurance card thing if I have travel insurance?


If you need emergency treatment at a hospital, doctors or dentist then yes, you will need to show the card and you will then be re-imbursed via your travel insurance for anything you have to pay up front for. Definately a good idea to have one.



> Anything else?


Got your passport and copies of all your documents ?
List of names and addresses and phone numbers of insurance company, bank, CC company etc etc etc. dimensions of van and vital numbers ( VIN registration etc) on a card.

In an emergency my brain goes to pulp and I can't even remember my own name let alone the details of the van or name of the insurance company. Having it all handy on a card helps.

Having the vans dimensions ( height, weight etc) stuck on a card in front of the driver helps stop them going under a barrier that is too low !


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks G!

Got your passport and copies of all your documents ? tick
List of names and addresses and phone numbers of insurance company, bank, CC company etc etc etc. dimensions of van and vital numbers ( VIN registration etc) on a card. tick

In an emergency my brain goes to pulp and I can't even remember my own name let alone the details of the van or name of the insurance company. Having it all handy on a card helps. tick

Having the vans dimensions ( height, weight etc) stuck on a card in front of the driver helps stop them going under a barrier that is too low ! tick already in van!

woohoo am getting there.

Thanks to all you clever trevors out there mucho grateful and have removed alot from my spade list just cos ya been right nice! Still some on though cos it just wouldn't be right not having a spade list.

Mwah

Greenie


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Greenie you must have a EHU lead when you go on campsites like this;

https://sslrelay.com/olearymotorhom...hopdata/?main_url=product_overview.shopscript (sorry link did not work put in ehu Lead

If not look on the ; http://www.adtrader.co.uk/ you often see them for sale for £10 / £15.

you may need this; euro adaptor 
https://sslrelay.com/olearymotorhom...hopdata/?main_url=product_overview.shopscript

I dont think you have to worry to much about polarity with a Hymer.

Thanks Bob.


----------



## snoopy (Mar 23, 2006)

Greenie

Does your mother know what you've been doing with that trampoline (i've heard the stories coming out of the chat room!)? 69'ing on a bouncy surface can be tricky at the best of times 8O 

When you say "she looks like Jane Fonda too" are you referring to your mother AND the effalump, or is your large hat creating a false impression somewhere along the line? :lol: 

Understand the payload problem, but what is this sloshing thing? Something to do with wine no doubt (which explains the incontinence)!

S


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Stuart darling!

The sloshing would be the water from the spa! and my mother is drop dead gorgeous and Audrey Hepburn lookilikey - so knows about the trampoline episodes I am my mothers daughter! 

So just had very meaningful chat in chatroom with Snadj mostly about leccy but some about Aires he very informative on that issue kept nothing hidden and said he would keep me informed when he felt like it.

Good one snadj!

So have leccy sorted now headlights.....!

Greenie


----------



## snoopy (Mar 23, 2006)

Phew........

That's OK then - for a moment there I thought you were somebody else's daughter 8O 

Greenie Hepburn has a certain ring to it! (or was it Jane Greenie aka Fonda? I'm getting confused - time for a nightcap  )

S


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Fly swats !! 
Somewhere amongst the stuff my wife collected for our trips abroad are a couple of green accident reporting forms, in both English and French. They were to be used in the event of the obvious :roll: 
Maybe someone on here will know where to get them from, being on my own now I haven't a clue where I am never mind said forms  
Are you weighing all this stuff, safety first etc etc.
Have a great time,
Norman


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

When youse off then yon wee hag? (see A Hatful of Sky by Terry Pratchett), have you got your contingent of Nac Mac Feegle on board? They'll sort out any 'scunners' along the way.

Don't forget my stick of rock and plenty of falling down juice and kindly get that spade softened. 

SDA


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

ok its nearly here am almost giddy with anticipation 8O Have done the lists have got the van shipshape and ready to go its almost packed just got to get nasty work out of the way.

Have a route planned and looking at blinking rain today thank chuff!

If it rains down there we have decided to pitch up the van and get train into Paris for a couple of days and stay in .... a hotel! 

We are aiming for Bordeaux cos its got big waves and its that bit lower down for hopefully some sunshine and frolicking.

So if any of you lucky people see W33NAY whizzing past give us a wave and shall compare spades with any other ladies should they possess one.

SDA where have you been honey? not seen you around for a couple of weeks go on tell me you got the hymer and went off into the blue yonder?

Regards

Greenie

PS got me euroines what a disgraceful exchange rate! she did give me €70 in coins though so was well impressed.


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

one last thing ..... don't forget the MoHome 


philip


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

You seem to have everything sorted, i am just back after 9 weeks, would advise take the tinned and anything else you use which is English jams, cereal etc. After totting up my bill the food was the most expensive.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Would agree on the tinned stuff.We took loads of beans,soup etc.Custard is also very expensive.
We didnt take much Euros used our Nationwide credit card and was getting 127.5 exchange on purchases and cash withdrawls on debit card were about the same.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

oooh ya back RichardnGill - was it fabbo then? any experiences you would/would not do again?


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We wouldnt book as many sites next time we will just go with the flow abit.
The kids preferred sites with a pool but they didnt go in every day so was a waste of money most days paying for the privlige of a swim.

We passed loads of Aires weighing them up for next time, some wernt as nice as others but were in towns so would be plenty to do.

It is the first time we have been on hols and not wanted to come back home.

Wish we bought more beer and wine home,i work for Sainsburys and my 10% staff discount worked in calais.Never mind we are not big drinkers.

Hope you enjoy your trip and look forward to hearing your experience.

Gill


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Gill

we have not booked one site! but have a route with the aires listed from this site and the book - so here's hoping! Where did you get to eventually or did you not stop in one place very long?

We are heading to Bordeaux maybe taking 4 days to get there staying 4 days and then setting orf again - might change our mind though depends!

I have this feeling of excitement and being scared at the moment - Drew is having party in his head and hugged and danced me round the kitchen last night - the doctors said he should be fine by Friday and no need to worry about the dent in his head from me spade.

Greenie


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

The furthest we got was Saumer for 4 nights then started to head back.But wish we done it differently and went further spending less time in Northern france.The kids were good with travelling not much fighting so next time might travel a long day to get further south.

Gill


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

I agree with all the comments posted here, and i am not going to book so many sites as i did this year except when we went to see the Tour De France, no choice, had to book site,as all aires and any parking space was taken. Would be interested to hear fom anyone with advice re aires and also areas. We stayed in the Alsace on the way home and went on a day trip to Strasbourg, which is a fab city, but the site was expensive 31 euros a night and as commented if you didn't use the pool every day it was dear. Also towing our car we were penalised on a few sites as much as 60 euros a week.But i suppose you can't blame them although i was not impressed, next time i will find a parking place outside the site that's free.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Well the great day has arrived and in 20 mins will be going, going, gone ...

So if I don't come back its been fab and if I do come back its gonna be even more fab 8O 

We are armed and dangerous :lol: got me tins of beans, got me washing up liquid, got the bikes, got the kids :roll: 

Dogs are on their hols with my parents  

So long fellow travellers.

Mwah

Greenie


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

'Bye Greenie, have a great time. :wink: 
Who's running the chatroom while you are away? 8)


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Woo hooo its me and we are here bit of a trauma on the tunnel bit of a long story but some kid pressed the emergency button and train stopped causing our van to slip backwards into one behind - nowt much done to ours as the bike rack saved us but there's got a hymer panel now looking not very healthy. Bit annoyed as they probably gonna claim on my insurance but am gonna get the tunnel to coff up as we weren't even in it. It had handbrake on and was in first gear so must have slipped rather than rolled. 

Anyway we travelled to Loire valley and staying on lovely site and its 25 degrees at nearly 10pm lovely - staying here for a couple of days

Am liking this french france lark but next time am not taking a 15 year old he is gonna cop the spade shortly if he not careful.

Any how later chaps.

Greenie


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Pleased you are enjoying France, pity about the tunnel though. I would check the T&Cs on the booking form at worst it should go knock for knock as you were parked correct.

As for the 15 year old, just tell him to put his Ipod on and shut up, or do as we plan next year leave him where you left the dogs.


Have fun and don't drink too much wine.....


Richard & Gill


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Greeeeeeeeeeeeeeni am looking after the heffalump but you never told me about the droolin and the trumpeting, come baaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!! Plus have run out of nutz!! 

Have a great trip sweetie missin ya!!!


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Greeni,
Hope you are enjoying you allafrance hols. Hope the weather there is better than it is here. Don't worry about the 15 year old, he will be nice again......................
at about age 24 I should reckon!!

Ca


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tunnel*

Hi Greenie

EVERY time I have been in the tunnel with a motorhome the wheels have had chocks placeds under them - at least two - by the tunnel staff.

Ditto with coaches - wheels were chocked.

As there are cameras fitted to the carriages, I would be asking to see the footage and verigfy if this was in fact done. Saying that though, in case of an emergency stop, I am not sure they would hold a three tonne plus vehicle in place, but certainly ask the question.

Russell


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks chaps.

Oooh this plonking lark is well nice we are going to a tasting sesh 2moz so hic typing will be well scewiffy.

Am coming back next year and Drew is even going to learn french at nightschool kin ell - he wants to live here! eeee 8O 8O 8O 

Greenie

PS 15 been hit with spade so he very quiet. His tash is a bit worrying is nearly as long as mine now. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Tunnel*



Rapide561 said:


> As there are cameras fitted to the carriages, I would be asking to see the footage and verigfy if this was in fact done. Saying that though, in case of an emergency stop, I am not sure they would hold a three tonne plus vehicle in place, but certainly ask the question.


I hope that Eurotunnel have had the same thought Russell. Its a bit blood-curdling to think what might have happened if the Greenies had been in it and it had broken loose to the extent that it had gone through the carriage walls !

Eurotunnel ought to be looking at better ways of securing heavy vans and must certainly be liable for all damage done in this case.

Glad you're all OK anyway and hope the Hymer was not too damaged for the owners to get away.

G


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

No just the hymer plastic name at the front so probably arm and a leg - think they are members on here - not sure.

Greenie

PS will have lawyer on case if I have to!


----------



## 102731 (Jan 30, 2007)

Remember or note that hi-vis jackets must be put on BEFORE you exit your vehicle. If the French Police stop you and ask you to get out and you do not put the hi-vis on first you will be fined!


----------

